# wideband converter for air fuel ratio gauge



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

SO......I dont want to start any fights or anything here again(Mike and Eric but my friend at work found a thread on the 350z forum about a converter that makes your air fuel ratio gauge run as a wideband gauge. Anyone know who makes it? They didnt say in the thread on the 350z forum and I cant find it anywhere else. Anyone even heard of it?


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

nevermind- I dont know how I would make a normal one into wideband unless I get a wide band o2 sensor first..................DUH?!??!?!?!?! Im retarded


----------

